
Show HN: Daptin: full-fledged API first server building platform - artpar
https://medium.com/@012parth/daptin-walk-through-oauth2-google-drive-subsites-and-grapejs-a6de27d9658a
======
artpar
Daptin is a "self hosted", "API first", headless CMS. Or what we would
otherwise call a "Backend as a service".

Daptin works with JSONs and converts JSONs to live websites. Docs are here [2]

[1] [https://github.com/daptin/daptin](https://github.com/daptin/daptin) [2]
[http://docs.dapt.in](http://docs.dapt.in)

